# cracks In Paintwork



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Guy's. I have had some cracks appear on my paintwork immediately behind the drivers door but part of the conversion. Pic's attatched...

There are about three seperate cracks that i can see and they are really faint. What I would like to know is, what could have caused this too happen ? I have phoned my dealer and he doesn't know, so thats why I'm asking on here. No problem getting it fixed I think but I would rather know what could have caused this to happen in case more pop up after any fix is done. The longest one is about three inches and the shortest around 3/4 of an inch.

Click on photo's twice for a good view of them.

steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this on the grp panels. If so it could be the thin gelcoat cracking
I have several on rear of mh. All apeared after winter.
Out of warrenty so no one interested

Dave P


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

From the pics it looks like GRP not paint, could be the gelcoat cracking in which case its part of the habitation warranty.

Peter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes Guy's it's the GRP bit. Thanks for your explanations, is it something that my local paint guy could do or would it have to be a specialist guy ? Sorry for late reply.  

steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

One does not normally paint gelcoat, try getting some gelcoat to match and just wipe it in the cracks to seal them up.

Peter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Peter-thanks for that quick reply. I will now get back to my dealer and see what he has to say about it.

steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

you will have to clean the dirt out of the crack and apply some gelcoat to it slightly higher than the area around it and then gently and carefully sand it with fine grade wet and dry with plenty water then t cut and polish


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Have now been told that it is the paint that has cracked and it needs sorting. Can anyone recommend anywhere in Essex that could do a good job for me? I'm aware of east Coast Liesure in Basildon, do any of you know what their work is like? This is abit of a lottery and would hate to end up in the hands of cowboys.

steve


----------

